# Verzeichnis mit Inhalt in Tomcat Webroot freigeben



## Chris-DE (30. Aug 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich muss auf einem Windows 2003 Server auf dem Tomcat 5.5.9 läuft ein Verzeichnis freigeben, damit man vom Web aus auf die Inhalte zugreifen kann.

Soviel zur Kurzversion  :lol: - Hier die Details:

Im freizugebenden Verzeichnis liegen weitere Unterverzeichnisse, an deren Inhalt ich über das Web kommen muss. Wie kann man dieses komplette Verzeichnis inkl. aller Unterverzeichnisse so konfigurieren / mappen, dass es z.B. unter http://meine-ip-adresse/mein-verzeichnis/ zu sehen ist und ich nun in die darin liegenden Unterordner über das Web gelangen kann? Der Zugriff soll nur von einer externen IP Adresse im Read-Only Modus möglich sein, d.h. alle Requests, die von einer anderen IP Adresse kommen sollen ignoriert werden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe.

Greetz

Chris


----------



## bronks (30. Aug 2005)

@Chris:
Das wäre ein toller Job für eine FireWall ...


----------



## Bleiglanz (31. Aug 2005)

am einfachsten legst du in der server.xml einen eigenen <host> (+ context usw.)  an, dort gibts die Möglichkeit die erlaubten IP - Adressen einzutragen


----------

